# Yellowish colors (Mug sublimation)



## Bossa (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello!

I got a sublimation kit 4 months ago that included:

- Heat press 6 in 1 kit (including Mug press)
- Epson L220 printer
- Sublimation inks
- Sublimation paper
- Tape

The problem is I always get yellowish and grayish colors on both 100% polyester fabrics and mugs (a lot worse on mugs). So I've been altering the colors of my artwork in Photoshop to get something similar to the tones I want, meaning making the images more blueish and purple. Even doing it my blues and grays turn green and my purples turn grayish (plus, it's impossible to get bright and light blues).

These are some facts:

- No official ICC profiles from anyone, ink supplier said they don't use any for this printer. (I've tried many profiles, none work)
- I print my files on CMYK (Though I've tried printed on RGB and every other existing setting and color profile known, with no success).
- Sublimation Inks have no brand, my supplier said it's their own (Sun-Fly Colombia)
- Sublimation Paper has no brand (Yes I print on the right side)
- I print fabric on 350°F for 200 seconds (following supplier guide). 
- I print mugs on 375°F for 125 seconds (following supplier guide).


Sorry for the very long post, I hope someone could help me before I have no choice but to return the printer to get it checked.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Silvana and welcome to the forum.
If you are going to struggle on with this printer and ink you are going to have to get an icc made for it.
It sounds as though the inks are not really fit for purpose either and your timings are waaay different to mine. 196c x 65 secs for fabric and 180c x 200 secs for mugs
Designing in rgb isn't a problem because the print driver converts it to cmyk anyway and that's why you need an icc.


----------



## Bossa (Jun 3, 2016)

Dekzion said:


> Hi Silvana and welcome to the forum.
> If you are going to struggle on with this printer and ink you are going to have to get an icc made for it.
> It sounds as though the inks are not really fit for purpose either and your timings are waaay different to mine. 196c x 65 secs for fabric and 180c x 200 secs for mugs
> Designing in rgb isn't a problem because the print driver converts it to cmyk anyway and that's why you need an icc.



Where could I get a custom ICC profile made?
I will try tomorrow morning with your timing and some others to see if it changes anything, I'll make an update then.

Thanks Dekzion!


----------

